# Weather icon



## Oscar Arias (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello I have a2019 maxima sv and a little weather icon used to appear on my dashboard on the upper left side, and then one day it stopped showing, any suggestions out there to enable it again, thanks !!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be in Section 2 of your Owners manual, under "Vehicle Information Display."


----------

